# Best for anti ageing - Hgh or peptides ?



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Having used Hgh for a while at different iu rates I'm aware of how good this stuff is for anti ageing.

I have been pinning for 5 months now and am currently at 4iu a day and have 3 packs left ( 300 iu ).

I was wondering if I should finish this up on its own and then start on peptides or maybe start using both together ?

Im in my 40's and currently training 3/ 4 times a week and tho I do like the training benefits I'm not looking to gain any mass .

Thoughts guys ......


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

They do exactly the same thing bud, so one cant be possibly better for aging then the other. One of them is synthetic GH and the other releases GH, both do exactly the same things.


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I get that just that its natural from the peptides I guess maybe longer term better with the peptides ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, they do not do exactly the same thing.

Don't ask me to explain, coz I don't have time, but research it. Pscarb knows a shed load about them.

The results are dependant on many factors, the first one being Purity.

Here's a start: Endocrine Reviews 1997, 18 (5): 621-645


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Nope, they do not do exactly the same thing.
> 
> Don't ask me to explain, coz I don't have time, but research it. Pscarb knows a shed load about them.
> 
> ...


How does growth hormone differ from growth hormone? Dont just tell me my post is completely wrong with no explanation?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Purity wasnt the question as thats pretty obvious. He asked which one is better for anti aging, if u use both with the same potency the results will be the same, as one releases GH and one IS GH


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok yes so they are both the same then but what about longer term use ?

I really like the benefits and used to them now so don't want to stop ...... I'm weary that there are maybe some long term problems

With taking synthetic gh.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

They're not the same but they both in the end do the same thing. If ghrp and ghrh release 1.14iu of GH how is this different then injecting 1.14iu of GH into you? Bearing in mind both are exactly the same potency wise.

Long term peptides would be better as synthetic GH can shut down your natty levels somewhat.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GH is synthetic, wheras Peptides stimulate the Pituitary to produce Growth Hormone. Imo, Clinical Grade Peptides from Tom are the best available.

So in essence Peps are better.

But you can get Peptides for £8 or £30, both apparently are the same. But they really aren't. I mentioned Purity to draw the OP's attention to this.

There's Molecular Weight to consider & the number of Amino Acids as well.

As I said in my post, I can't be bothered to go into all of it, & I'm far from an expert. That's why I said read Pauls stuff.

Register on Datbtrue.co.uk...& let your education begin.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> GH is synthetic, wheras Peptides stimulate the Pituitary to produce Growth Hormone. Imo, Clinical Grade Peptides from Tom are the best available.
> 
> So in essence Peps are better.
> 
> ...


Pretty rude to tell me I need educating on this subject while completely avoiding my question, while telling me you cant be bothered explaining?

How does 1.14 of GH made by peptides differ to injecting 1.14iu of GH? Why would 1.14iu be better then 1.14iu?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

And obviously using clinical grade peptides vs cheap GH the peptides are going to be better, why? Because of potency like I have already said.. But, was that even the question??? No, so why are you explaining it to me?

The question was which is better for anti aging?

If both are equal and both make or provide the same amount of GH then the results anti aging wise will be the same.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

SSJay said:


> Pretty rude to tell me I need educating on this subject while completely avoiding my question, while telling me you cant be bothered explaining?
> 
> How does 1.14 of GH made by peptides differ to injecting 1.14iu of GH? Why would 1.14iu be better then 1.14iu?


because Synthetic GH contains only one isoform the pituitary produces several different GH isoforms


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Peptides are better as they release natural GH...!!!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Simplicity of use is also a factor to consider, I have used both gh and peps mainly for general well being.

If your using 4 iu gh at the moment then thats going to equate to 4 shots of peps per day.... at least.

Its not dose dependent so more volume per hit won't help...maybe 5 or 6 shots would.

Thats alot of prep and pre-mixing, thus depending on your current situation/ enviroment ie, work etc

pinning mutiple times a day can have its issues, also your eating plan needs to be considered in the equation

as well...you need to leave windows around meal times as not to blunt the gh release.

On a plus note cost wise its cheaper and gives the same benifit for small dose use and I beleave paul said

that because it is your own natty production it is the best for yourself as a individual, its the stuff that

transformed you from a kid to a adult......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@SSJay

I did not intend in anyway to question your intellect, that why I put a smiley at the end of my sentence...ok?

Maybe 'education' was the incorrect word to use.

For the third & last time, I can't be bothered, really don't have the time or the detailed knowledge to explain this fully. See post #4 line 2 & post # 9 line 5.

If I was going to be rude to you or anyone else, it would be very direct. This is something I will never do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> How does growth hormone differ from growth hormone? Dont just tell me my post is completely wrong with no explanation?


the available isoforms thats how, GH you inject has 22Kda isoform and only this isoform, it is the most important one but there are others that do contribute (19Kda, 21Kda etc) these are in natural GH which is released by peptides, plus synthetic GH causes a negative feedback loop on the pituitary gland peptides do not (based on 3yr trials on GHRP-2 at saturation dose 3 & 5 times a day) it is always better to use a substance that is natural occurring in your own body that grew you from baby to man than a synthetic substitute


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok so I think from all that the general feeling its peptides ? Tho my way of thinking was maybe to combine both synthetic gh and peptides would give me a better balance . If I was to do this what would be the best way, maybe the gh am first thing and then peptides in the pm ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark, look at the previous post by Paul & read: "Dummies Guide To Peptides"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark.t said:


> Ok so I think from all that the general feeling its peptides ? Tho my way of thinking was maybe to combine both synthetic gh and peptides would give me a better balance . If I was to do this what would be the best way, maybe the gh am first thing and then peptides in the pm ?


did you read my post?? natural GH provides all the isoforms available synthetic GH provides only 1 so by taking peptides you get a better balance adding GH provides more of one isoform but this is not a better balance.....it is just more


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok Paul cheers I think I'll finish up my gh then straight onto the peps.

The only problem with peps I can see tho is having to pin a min of 3 times a day, with work this would be a problem .....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark.t said:


> Ok Paul cheers I think I'll finish up my gh then straight onto the peps.
> 
> The only problem with peps I can see tho is having to pin a min of 3 times a day, with work this would be a problem .....


AM/PWO/B4 Bed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> AM/PWO/B4 Bed


AM/PWO/B4 Bed/Toilets at work


----------

